# Caramel Rice pudding



## sarah (Mar 21, 2005)

*INGREDIESNTS:*
*1/2 cup short-grained rice* 
*1/3 cup brown sugar* 
*2 tablespoons unsalted butter* 
*6 cups milk* 
*1-1/4 cups heavy cream* 
*1 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg* 


*Rinse the rice under cold water until it runs clear; drain.  Combine remaining ingredients.  Stir in the rice and transfer to a buttered baking dish.  Bake in a slow oven (275F) for 2 - 2 1/2 hours, until rice is tender and creamy.  Stir every 30 minutes during cooking and add more milk if necessary.* *When ready, the pudding should be a rich, caramel color and a golden crust should have formed.  Serve hot or cold.*


----------

